# reaction time,good game :-)



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

https://www.justpark.com/creative/r...8_1458418117_6bad960d2043ad2499b04838fbeddf5f

i got 325 :driver:


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Just got 312 (20 year old, I wish)


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I got 21 yr old, 323 i think. I wish :lol:


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

309 
19 years old wish


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I got 22 yo a few times, then regularly got "_ were not sure if you are a human being_ " with sub 280 times.

Its a gaming trick - place your palm on the desk and rest your middle fingertip on the spacebar key and use that. You get much quicker reaction key clicks.

I am 53, btw.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i got 306


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

252 

It said it doesn't think I am a human being


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm inhuman even though I have been human for 51 years :lol:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I have had a few beers. It thinks I'm 68 but I'm 32


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

248 and not human - even after a few glasses of red


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I wonder if it matters if you play on PC or tablet, I'm on a tablet. Also my internet speed is average, not got fibre etc. I can't get better than 53 year old lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> I wonder if it matters if you play on PC or tablet, I'm on a tablet. Also my internet speed is average, not got fibre etc. I can't get better than 53 year old lol


Maybe your just slow


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

turbosnoop said:


> I wonder if it matters if you play on PC or tablet, I'm on a tablet. Also my internet speed is average, not got fibre etc. I can't get better than 53 year old lol


What was that saying about a bad workman ............:lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> I wonder if it matters if you play on PC or tablet, I'm on a tablet. Also my internet speed is average, not got fibre etc. I can't get better than 53 year old lol


 Nah. Its Javascript, so its a tiny program downloaded to your pc and it all happens there.

... So no excuses Grandad !! LOL


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Maybe I am slow lol I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Best I got was 21 years old (I'm 26). I have had 5 pints though haha


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

Clancy said:


> 252
> 
> It said it doesn't think I am a human being


awesome,must be a fellow plymo,:buffer:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

126 best i got


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I got 395 with clicking. But yes it does depend on whether you click or use certain keys. 

Also, it depends on how much you give 2 ****s about a red hand sign lol.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

best I got was 316 milliseconds..20 year old..........55 yrs old and will most likely not be able to remember it tomorrow

Kev


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Do it on TapaTalk...even I can get a very respectable...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just tried it again from a few goes yesterday and boom...


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

22 year old apparently, not bad for 42 and a few glasses of red


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

22 year old I wish at 67


----------

